# Any shooters in here?



## patinlouisiana (Aug 22, 2019)

I finally got a chance to punch some holes in paper with my new pistol today.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 22, 2019)

yeah me and the wife like shooting, I prefer to shoot at something I can eat though, but will have to a little longer for that, paper will have to do for now! by the way nice shooting.


----------



## radio (Aug 22, 2019)

nice groups!  What did brand/model 
you get?


----------



## GSM (Aug 22, 2019)

Yep, but only at things I intend to eat.  Haven't had to go through requals for a while now.

Guns to me are simply a tool.  A tool that brings home delicious wild piggies, turkeys and various other nom-noms to me kitchen.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 22, 2019)

Smith & Wesson Performance Center Shield 45 with ported barrel and factory mounted RMR optic.


----------



## radio (Aug 22, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> View attachment 403733
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!  I have been wanting to pick up the H&K VP9 subcompact as my CCW


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice pistol and good shooting! The wife and I like to shoot.  I've been thinking about having my slide milled for an RMR.  How do you like it?


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 22, 2019)

Odysseus said:


> Nice pistol and good shooting! The wife and I like to shoot.  I've been thinking about having my slide milled for an RMR.  How do you like it?


Today was my first outing  and first box of ammo with it and so far I love it. I'm 65 and seeing iron sights was getting more and more difficult. I can honestly say it cut my groupings in half. PS my wife still out shoots me ;-)


----------



## JJS (Aug 23, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> Today was my first outing  and first box of ammo with it and so far I love it. I'm 65 and seeing iron sights was getting more and more difficult. I can honestly say it cut my groupings in half. PS my wife still out shoots me ;-)





You think having your wife out shoot you is bad, my 12yr old daughter out shot me this day. 15yrds with a ruger SR22.

Nice pistol btw.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 23, 2019)

NIce shooting, and nice pistols. I have a full sized MP and a Shield, both in 40cal. Don't leave home without packing one or the other, sometimes both. RAY


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 23, 2019)

This M&P 45c used to be my EDC


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 23, 2019)

Took these out the other day for a few cold ones and a little target practice. My Rock Island compact 1911 .45 and my wife's 9mm Ruger


----------



## Mofatguy (Aug 23, 2019)

My day job is running my sporting goods store.  I also gunsmith.  This is a personal 6.5 creedmoor build I did a couple years ago. 

Currently building a .257weatherby magnum for a customer. Just finished up a 6.5/280AI. 
And also fixing to start on a mauser sporter in .25/06

Yep, I like to shoot!


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 23, 2019)

I took a nice deer last year with my stock Vanguard II in .257 Weatherby Mag.


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 23, 2019)

One of my better days at the range


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> View attachment 403733
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Shield in 45 caught my interest. What RMR are they shipping with? There are some nice ones and a lot of crap...JJ


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 23, 2019)

It is proprietary I guess (no name or markings)


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 23, 2019)

Frankenplinker ;-)


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 23, 2019)

Ruger 22 45 ? I have the 4 " bull barrel on mine . Looks like you do too .  Just stock , but the darn thing shoots good . 
Where did you get the fancy clothes ?


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Ruger 22 45 ? I have the 4 " bull barrel on mine . Looks like you do too .  Just stock , but the darn thing shoots good .
> Where did you get the fancy clothes ?


It is the 22/45 lite, suppressed with aftermarket trigger & Vortex Venom red dot


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 23, 2019)

Comes dressed out like that ?


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Comes dressed out like that ?


I ordered the red color and added all the other items.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice grouping.

I have a "competition" High Standard .22 Model 107. The small caliber ammunition is cheap, and the gun is great fun to shoot. The "competition" label means that it has a hair trigger. This makes it really easy to keep the gun still, which makes it much easier to get a grouping like the OP.

I inherited the .22 from my dad who had a matching High Standard .45. I did not take both because the .45 ammunition cost makes it expensive to shoot, and because a hair trigger on a gun of this caliber is not a good thing to use outside the range.

I have several shotguns (two 12s and a 20) that I used for shooting clay discs back in the 60s, but haven't shot any of them in decades. I just don't know any skeet shooters anymore and it's no fun to shoot with strangers.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 23, 2019)

johnmeyer said:


> ....
> it's no fun to shoot with strangers.


I hear that! So glad my wife like to shoot.


----------



## Norwester55 (Aug 23, 2019)

Birthdays Sunday (64th) so I'm planning on heading out early that day to do some plinking. Right now I'm thinking it's gonna be the Marlin 39's, Buckmarks and Garand.
Left to right- 1955 (my birth year) Mounty.
'82 Golden 39A I fitted a Century LTD stock and fore arm to.
'46 39A with incorrect stock.
30-30 and Marlin LTD V 45/70


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 23, 2019)

I bet that 45-70 Govt is a shoulder stomper.


----------



## Norwester55 (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh yeah, it can be. ;) I shot quite a few full power jacketed loads thru it before I wised up and started loading cast for plinking. My brother in law said it was comparable to his 340 Wby if not worse. That was before I swapped out the Marquis De Sade plastic butt plate for a Limbsaver pad though.


----------



## GSM (Aug 23, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> I bet that 45-70 Govt is a shoulder stomper.


Completely and utterly depends on how you load it and, frankly, how you hold it.

But, yeah, a Gov't can give a bit of a whomp.

7mm Mag is worse, frankly.


----------



## GSM (Aug 23, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Birthdays Sunday (64th) so I'm planning on heading out early that day to do some plinking. Right now I'm thinking it's gonna be the Marlin 39's, Buckmarks and Garand.
> Left to right- 1955 (my birth year) Mounty.
> '82 Golden 39A I fitted a Century LTD stock and fore arm to.
> '46 39A with incorrect stock.
> ...



As a fellow lever-gun and, especially, Marlin enthusiast, I'm a bit sad that all those great new loads that Marlin came out with a few years back didn't take.

.450 Marlin forever.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 23, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Oh yeah, it can be. ;) I shot quite a few full power jacketed loads thru it before I wised up and started loading cast for plinking. My brother in law said it was comparable to his 340 Wby if not worse. That was before I swapped out the Marquis De Sade plastic butt plate for a Limbsaver pad though.


Get ya some Buffalo Bore magnums.


----------



## drdon (Aug 23, 2019)

Headed out tomorrow with the UltraMag 300. Elk hunting in NM in Oct. Hopefully I won't embarrass myself, they say we should be able to do 300 yds.


----------



## Norwester55 (Aug 23, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> Get ya some Buffalo Bore magnums.


Nah if I want to hurt myself I'll just run some 00 buck thru the 12 gauge. It's cheaper. :)


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 24, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Buckmarks and Garand.


Lets see the Garand .


----------



## Norwester55 (Aug 25, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Lets see the Garand .


Its not as interesting as most but a lotta fun! One of the 308 "Specials" they came out with a few yrs ago. Springfield Armory receiver with a Boyds stock and new Criterion bbl. I wanted a shooter and I had a few other 308's so... IIRC the receiver was built in August of '43. And its mini-me an Inland carbine.


----------



## GSM (Aug 25, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Nah if I want to hurt myself I'll just run some 00 buck thru the 12 gauge. It's cheaper. :)


For true painful pleasure, I always turn to .10 gauge slugs.
437 grains to an ounce, so....
We get 437g/ ounce X 1 3/4 ounces = 764 grains....
Those bad boys will take down anything in the hemisphere.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 25, 2019)

I have taken Whitetail with this one.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 25, 2019)

Gun cleaning 101


----------



## Brass Man (Aug 25, 2019)

The wife and I go shooting. We started in CT and had our conceal/ carry there. We now live in Florida. We have our conceal/ carry for Florida. We try to get to the range once a week. Sometimes that works and sometimes it doesn't.

Wife has a Sig P238 and I have a Taurus G2C (9 mm) and a Ruger single action six shot revolver, western style. Her Sig has a 7 shot mag. My Taurus has a 12 shot, double stack mag.


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 25, 2019)

My wife is 5'3" and 120 lbs. soaking wet, but this is what she chose for her EDC -a full size 1911 in 45acp.  And she loves it.  I'm a lucky man ;D 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And it's a huge plus that both our guns use the same ammo and magazines.  Really makes things simple.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Its not as interesting as most


Well that depends on who likes what . Mine is a CMP with all USGI issued parts . Springfield 1944 . 
I love it . 100 yards off the bench open sites , same hole or half moons the hole with surplus m2 ball ammo . I shot some after market Remington , 6 " groups . 
Got on line bought all the surplus 30.06 I could find . 






30 Carbine is also a CMP rifle . Inland , 1944 . 
Has the M2 mag catch , so it can hold the larger mag with no issues .


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 25, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> Gun cleaning 101
> View attachment 403948


A dishwasher full of Hoppe's 9? That would make quite a smell.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 25, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Nah if I want to hurt myself I'll just run some 00 buck thru the 12 gauge. It's cheaper. :)


I had a failure with my Remington 1100 shooting trap one day, and a buddy loaned me his 870 Wingmaster with no shoulder pad.  Ran 2 boxes of 3" Magnums through it.  Talk about a bruise the next day.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 25, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I had a failure with my Remington 1100 shooting trap one day, and a buddy loaned me his 870 Wingmaster with no shoulder pad.  Ran 2 boxes of 3" Magnums through it.  Talk about a bruise the next day.


My dad gave me an 1100 12 ga. for my 16th birthday. Before that, I'd been shooting his Browning over/under 12 ga. So, I went the _other _direction, and was finally able to shoot skeet without a bruised shoulder and a black eye (I have a bad habit of coming up off the gun during doubles, and my sighting cheek gets whacked).


----------



## Norwester55 (Aug 25, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I had a failure with my Remington 1100 shooting trap one day, and a buddy loaned me his 870 Wingmaster with no shoulder pad.  Ran 2 boxes of 3" Magnums through it.  Talk about a bruise the next day.


They do wake ya up don't they? Yrs ago I won the local HS raffle for a Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag. Always doing things in excess I bought a box of 3 1/2 inch shells. Loaded it up and touched it off and holy crap! I can't remember how many I went through but I know I thought about it for days after. 

I was going to buy a better recoil pad for it but never got around to it and eventually sold it. The stock pad must have been made by Goodyear. I took it off and dropped it and it went *CLUNK *when it hit the floor.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 25, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> They do wake ya up don't they? Yrs ago I won the local HS raffle for a Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag. Always doing things in excess I bought a box of 3 1/2 inch shells. Loaded it up and touched it off and holy crap! I can't remember how many I went through but I know I thought about it for days after.
> 
> I was going to buy a better recoil pad for it but never got around to it and eventually sold it. The stock pad must have been made by Goodyear. I took it off and dropped it and it went *CLUNK *when it hit the floor.


I shot a 3 1/2 shell ONCE.  Nope, no thank you!


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 25, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> They do wake ya up don't they? Yrs ago I won the local HS raffle for a Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag. Always doing things in excess I bought a box of 3 1/2 inch shells. Loaded it up and touched it off and holy crap! I can't remember how many I went through but I know I thought about it for days after.


My wife gave me one years ago for turkey hunting. Never did go turkey hunting. 
Found out Mosberg sells a home defense barrel for it. Might have gone a little overboard though.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag. Always doing things in excess I bought a box of 3 1/2 inch shells


I love mine . Had it for almost 30 years . Easier to shoot when hunting  , you don't notice it so much . I bought a rifled slug barrel for mine . 
First got it opened the box . A note right on top said . " CAUTION do not brace against fence post or tree when shooting " .


----------



## kawboy (Aug 27, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> They do wake ya up don't they? Yrs ago I won the local HS raffle for a Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag. Always doing things in excess I bought a box of 3 1/2 inch shells. Loaded it up and touched it off and holy crap! I can't remember how many I went through but I know I thought about it for days after.


I bought an 835 for duck hunting, worked great. One time I was shooting sporting clays with it. I had one 3 1/2 in my vest and accidentally grabbed it for a rabbit target. I asked the guy in the house to hold up a minute while I grabbed the correct shell. Any way, after the shot, He asked if I wanted to burn it up on another rabbit. I said sure. When that bad boy went off, people were jumping out onto the trail to see what the hell just happened! Kinda funny.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2019)

kawboy said:


> people were jumping out onto the trail to see what the hell just happened!


Funny . I used to shoot mine at a local meat shoot . The rest was under a covered patio area . Even with the light loads , that ported barrel under roof is LOUD ! . My third trip up to shoot , everyone ran out from under the shooting area . LOL .


----------



## tallbm (Aug 27, 2019)

Any of you lever action guys reload?  I'm working on a load using the 140gr Hornady GMX and Leverevolution powder for my 30-30.  
Would be nice if one of you has a little experience to impart since the bullet may be a little funny to dial in and not cheap to just shoot up.

Starting .015, .012, and .010 off the lands from research I could find online.  Lets see how it goes and hopefully it won't be a pain and the ol' lady will drop some venison with it :)


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 27, 2019)

You get what you pay for


----------

